# Homemade Bow Press ??



## hickman_kyle (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm looking to get a new bow press and I know that there are guys out there who are making some nice ones. I just cant afford an EZ press right now. Anyone know of anyone who makes a nice, reasonably priced bow press?


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Check in the DYI section. Some good stuff. Do a search there.


----------



## jarrodj04 (Jul 30, 2010)

^^^ DIY is your best bet


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

There are two presses in DIY that are very affordable and easy to make. One uses a pipe clamp and another one uses a trailer jack. Either can be made easily for under $80 and work well.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=965870&highlight=press
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1321214


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Get some pipe clamps and a 5' section of pipe. You might have to screw some fingers to the clamps to secure the bow to the press.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

bowhntng4evr said:


> Get some pipe clamps and a 5' section of pipe. You might have to screw some fingers to the clamps to secure the bow to the press.


This is what I came up with from the DIY section. This is just for changing strings or peep work. Won't take the bow all the way down. For my limited use this is great. Mel

The wood is 5/4 red oak.


----------



## hickman_kyle (Aug 12, 2010)

Awesome... So many good ideas.. thanks fellers


----------



## Pigeonfoot (May 12, 2011)

me.hunter said:


> This is what I came up with from the DIY section. This is just for changing strings or peep work. Won't take the bow all the way down. For my limited use this is great. Mel
> 
> The wood is 5/4 red oak.


That scares me just looking at it!!!

I would not trust that......


----------



## toddcdozer (Jul 2, 2011)

Pigeonfoot said:


> That scares me just looking at it!!!
> 
> I would not trust that......


If your bow snaps that wood I aint drawing it! I used metal myself but many used wood with no problems.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

toddcdozer said:


> If your bow snaps that wood I aint drawing it! I used metal myself but many used wood with no problems.


I don't think there's a bow out there that would break a 5/4 red oak board or bend a one inch steel pipe. Even with the groove I have an inch of oak. It works for me. Mel


----------



## blue42 (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought an Omni press on ebay for $75 shipped with the U pins and it presses everything ive tryed even a PSE XForce.


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Reading through this thread and the comments about the wood.Has anyone ever measured how much pressure is on the fingers when a bow is pressed ? Seems to me it wouldn't be that much.If you figure that when you check the draw weight on a scale a bow is only 60-70 pounds on the string at letoff.I just dont see how it would put that much pressure on the fingers.:set1_thinking:


----------



## rmhardy (Jul 9, 2011)

heres a picture of mine cost me about 70 dollars and works awesome


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

will post a pic tomorrow its outside and its dark now


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Mich.bowhunter said:


> Reading through this thread and the comments about the wood.Has anyone ever measured how much pressure is on the fingers when a bow is pressed ? Seems to me it wouldn't be that much.If you figure that when you check the draw weight on a scale a bow is only 60-70 pounds on the string at letoff.I just dont see how it would put that much pressure on the fingers.:set1_thinking:


Maybe at letoff, but think about the compound bow, the reason for the cams(wheels) is to compound the the amount of energy like block and tackle set. Outward at the limb there are hundreds of pounds of pressure depending on the bow and how the press contact material absorbs the pressure.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've posted these many times before...but what the heck. As a woodworker, this was made with equipment I already had lying around and didn't cost me anything. It's made with 8/4 cherry and took about an hour.


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Mine by the way.Harbor freight jack.37 dollars invested.


----------



## joecc3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Mich.Bowhunter/rmhardy,
Where did you get the "fingers" from? I got everything for both press styles listed here except for those metal fingers. I've seen fingers for the Apple presses for sale but not quite cost effective. See here http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-Archery-Slim-Limb-Bow-Adapter-/220508468815
I was going to use wood but I have a Z7 and the metal brackets on the limb tips that help secure the string stoppers are in the way. I'm afraid to remove them before pressing the bow, as I'm not sure if they are keeping the limb tips squeezed together. Any suggestions would be great. I live on Maui and there are Proshops here anymore. I love the info I've gotten here from all you guys. Mahalo


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

I had my nephew water jet them.


----------



## rmhardy (Jul 9, 2011)

i used 1/2 inch steel and cut them with a dremel pain in the butt but i wanted 2 make it all myself


----------



## Moose364 (Oct 1, 2009)

PM me about Fingers I don't make them but know where you can get them at a really great deal.


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not buyin it. You're not hiding "hundreds of pounds of pressure because the bow has a cam or wheel on it, at let off your holding 20%-35% of that 70 lbs. I believe that the cam acts as an amplifier of that 70 lbs. at the peak of its lobe, but you aren't dealing with that by deflecting the limbs an inch or two while pressing.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Does anyone out there really know how many pounds of pressure it really takes to press a 70# one inch to change a string or adjust a peep? Mel


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

I can't say for sure because I have no first hand experience with these. But it appears to me that working with cables and the string (like taking them off or changing) would be difficult (as far as access) with the way those cams fit into those blocks. And isn't it awkward installing peeps, etc. with your string on the side closest to the floor instead of being on the upper side as with presses manufactured by companies? I do agree with Dale. I wouldn't put my bows in this press, nor would I let anyone else press my bow in one. Just doesn't look safe to me. But that's just my thoughts. 

But one thing I'm pretty sure of that keeps me from thinking about using one of these on my bows. I am sure my Bow Company, and just about all bow companies out there, would not honor a warranty if something happened to your bow as a result of pressing in this press. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

I've pressed my split-limb many times in a press like the above. I can't imagine what it would take to break 5/4 oak over the short amount used in a well-constructed pipe clamp press.

Nevertheless, I'm looking to build a different one.... I had to change out a string that broke and it required a complete tensioning -- a several stage process with a pipe clamp. Besides, the string is underneath, which makes it a pain to work on the serving or the peep.

So for limited use they're OK and I've found them to be safe, just not very versatile.

Good discussion!


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't feel comfortable standing under a car that's on a lift, but that doesn't mean that it's not safe. Just because you're scared of something, does NOT mean that it's not perfecty safe. If you choose not to, fine, but don't come here with your unfounded superstitions and say, without even seeing one in action, that it's not safe. when you do that, you just show how ignorant you are of tooling and materials.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree with 1955,To each their own but that doesnt mean the ones we personally dont like much arent safe.


----------



## illusionhunter (Feb 14, 2006)

I just bought the apple edge press for $250 and it works perfectly. Takes a little while to set up and get used to but it does what i need and won't void my warranty.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

If you have a welder build your own.


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

The clamp style is just to basically do string and cable maint. I only need like an inch or so of travel to do both. I've heard of bows being locked up at full draw due to a loose screw and not letting go. PSE makes a pocket press for X-force bows and it is just a braided cable and hooks. I have personally seen people change out strings and adjust draw lengths by jamming a screwdriver between the cam and limbs. Not everyone can afford an "approved" press, not everyone has a bow w/ a warranty and not every one afford to pay shop fees every time the bow needs to go in the press.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

1955 said:


> I don't feel comfortable standing under a car that's on a lift, but that doesn't mean that it's not safe. Just because you're scared of something, does NOT mean that it's not perfecty safe. If you choose not to, fine, but don't come here with your unfounded superstitions and say, without even seeing one in action, that it's not safe. when you do that, you just show how ignorant you are of tooling and materials.


1955 - I have to assume that you're comment is directed to me as well as some of the others. To set the record straight, in case you didn't read my post that thoroughly, I did not state the press was not safe. I just said to me it looked unsafe. I acknowledged I couldn't state that as a fact as I had no first hand experience. And I qualified that that was my thoughts (opionion). I am not ignorant of tooling and materials by no stretch of the imagination. And as far as coming on here with opinions, everyone is entitled to an opionion, and that's about what 95% of the AT comments are...opinions. And to state an opinion is not as bad as making an incorrect assumption that someone is ignorant in tooling and materials just because they don't agree with your opinion.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

kidnutso said:


> 1955 - I have to assume that you're comment is directed to me as well as some of the others. To set the record straight, in case you didn't read my post that thoroughly, I did not state the press was not safe. I just said to me it looked unsafe. I acknowledged I couldn't state that as a fact as I had no first hand experience. And I qualified that that was my thoughts (opionion). I am not ignorant of tooling and materials by no stretch of the imagination. And as far as coming on here with opinions, everyone is entitled to an opionion, and that's about what 95% of the AT comments are...opinions. And to state an opinion is not as bad as making an incorrect assumption that someone is ignorant in tooling and materials just because they don't agree with your opinion.


My comment was directed at a bunch of people...I'm not sure what you said. As far as people not agreeing with me on things...I live with that every day, not just on AT.:wink:

To set things straight...my comments WERE directed at people who stated that it didn't look safe (so maybe it was directed at you) without EVER seeing one in use. And the statements that an inch and a half thickness of straight grain hardwood (cherry in my case), through bolted to the clamp, would not be strong enough to hold a couple of hundred pounds of pressure...THEY ARE ignorant of materials and tooling! Mine is overkill, but I had some scraps of 8/4 cherry lying around, so that's what I used. 

And again, this clamp is not for every bow, OR every situation that comes up. I would NOT use it on a past parallel bow, and MINE is not set up for dismantling a bow either (though some are able to do this). This is a press that I made after seeing a similar design in the DIY section. His jaws were made of metal, but since I didn't have access to metal working machinery, I made mine out of wood (I have a full complement of woodworking machinery). At the time, I did not have access to professional bow presses and this clamp filled a void that allowed me to experiment timing my bows. Granted, it's not the easiest press to use, but it does work and for people without the money, or room, to spare on expensive presses (and possessing a modicum of mechanical abilities), this press will work...AND IT'S CHEAP!!!

PS. kid...never assume.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here it is folks...a 1300 dollar bow in a 20 dollar bow press.:wink:










PS. After I took this pic, I covered the jaws in liquid rubber.


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

Whats that cracking noise? 

Just kidding, I would like one of those.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Whoops, I forgot to mention that it's MY bow in the press...so no animals were harmed in the making of this picture.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

1955 said:


> Whoops, I forgot to mention that it's MY bow in the press...so no animals were harmed in the making of this picture.


I bet that will change come hunting season. Mel


----------



## joecc3 (Jul 12, 2010)

I've seen the APA Mamba Bow that comes with a pin "Cam Lock" you put in the cam after its been drawn and it allows you work on the strings. Neat! I wonder why other mainstream Manufacturers have not done similar. I wish the APA bows were a little toned down. Crazy designs, I'm just not daring enough to carry one. I already get crazy looks from the older hunters when I show up with my Z7. LOL


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

joecc3 said:


> I've seen the APA Mamba Bow that comes with a pin "Cam Lock" you put in the cam after its been drawn and it allows you work on the strings. Neat! I wonder why other mainstream Manufacturers have not done similar. I wish the APA bows were a little toned down. Crazy designs, I'm just not daring enough to carry one. I already get crazy looks from the older hunters when I show up with my Z7. LOL


Some Alpine bows come with a couple of 3/8" carbon rod for the sole purpose of "pressing the bow".


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

i like it !!! 




1955 said:


> Here it is folks...a 1300 dollar bow in a 20 dollar bow press.:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

heres the one I buillt


----------

